# Cleaning blood off clothes



## Gryphos (Jul 15, 2017)

So a character is travelling through the desert. She's attacked by bandits and, killing them all, ends up covered in blood. Is there any feasible way for her to clean the blood off her clothes, hair, etc, in the middle of the desert, or is she just going to have to remain covered in dried blood from head to toe for the duration of the journey?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2017)

I doubt there'd be much water. Could use sand to soak up the excess, and she would probably sweat off the rest.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jul 15, 2017)

Gryphos said:


> So a character is travelling through the desert. She's attacked by bandits and, killing them all, ends up covered in blood. Is there any feasible way for her to clean the blood off her clothes, hair, etc, in the middle of the desert, or is she just going to have to remain covered in dried blood from head to toe for the duration of the journey?



Every woman knows that the way to clean off blood is cold water immediately. 

No cold water in the desert, though. 

Hmm...Is there a reason why you don't want her covered in blood? I ask this because writers often get stuck on problems of making  things less uncomfortable and inconvenient for their main characters, when in fact the other way is more interesting. Making things worse is almost always better than making them better, lol.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 15, 2017)

Unless she finds the right kind of cactus, given that succulents exist in the desert she's in, heroine will most likely remain covered in blood. She wouldn't want to waste the water in her canteen on nothing more than washing her face and hands.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 15, 2017)

DragonOfTheAerie said:


> Hmm...Is there a reason why you don't want her covered in blood? I ask this because writers often get stuck on problems of making  things less uncomfortable and inconvenient for their main characters, when in fact the other way is more interesting. Making things worse is almost always better than making them better, lol.



Oh, there's no reason at all. In fact, I really like the idea of her spending the rest of the story covered in blood. I was just wondering.


----------



## elemtilas (Jul 15, 2017)

Gryphos said:


> So a character is travelling through the desert. She's attacked by bandits and, killing them all, ends up covered in blood. Is there any feasible way for her to clean the blood off her clothes, hair, etc, in the middle of the desert, or is she just going to have to remain covered in dried blood from head to toe for the duration of the journey?



A conveniently located oasis. Or ocean. Or perhaps the bandits were Chlorox smugglers?

Barring that, rubbing hands, face, hair and body with sand is going to be the best she can manage.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jul 15, 2017)

Gryphos said:


> Oh, there's no reason at all. In fact, I really like the idea of her spending the rest of the story covered in blood. I was just wondering.



then have her spend the rest of the story covered in blood


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm assuming it is fairly warm and dry in the desert? The blood will dry out fairly quickly and a lot of it will just rub off. It will settle in to creases and seams and as it goes dark brown they will look more stained and grubby than bloody.
One reason for perhaps getting rid of the blood is Flies. Even small amounts of sweat-wet blood would be enough to attract flies. If nothing else they'd be a damned nuisance...


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jul 16, 2017)

Unless she happens to be attacked while she was changing and conveniently only dressed in underclothes...


----------



## ShadeZ (Sep 3, 2017)

She could come across an oasis and wash it out there.

Alternatively, if you want her covered in blood the rest of the story she could use a large scarf to cover it if she is in town or encounters other raiders and is trying to avoid a fight or something like that.


----------



## Eden Lost (Sep 15, 2017)

If left on for a long period of time, blood will flake off most skin unless it is in a sweaty place (back of the neck at the hairline, joints, etc) where it will run or settle in a crevice. On the clothes, it will quickly become dark brown/blackish stains. I'm not sure exactly what effect a desert or sand will cause overall, but I think any clothes would be largely unaffected by sand if your character attempts to use it get the blood out.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 3, 2017)

First is it a sand dunes type desert(no vegetation) or is it more like cactus type desert?
If sand, the sand would stick to any and all blood.  This would help clean it off, but also cause uncomfortable sanding of parts that rub when moving until it all dried up and fell off.

If desert with desert plants, then possibly using a source of moisture from a plant to clean the blood, but it is also a waste of good moisture.  Dust and dirt will cover the damp blood also.  Not sure what the blood dirt would look like once it dried.  

I wouldn't think a person in a desert would worry about the blood. At least until there is a good supply of water.

I grew up in the Arizona desert and have been to the sand dunes of California.


----------

